# Stay at home dad?



## MarkfromMD (Aug 24, 2018)

I want to petition my local lodge but I heard that being unemployed can hurt your chances.  For our family, me staying home made the most financial sense.   I should return to work ina year or two. Any thoughts on this?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## hfmm97 (Aug 24, 2018)

In my opinion, you are NOT unemployed: you are providing a very important if somewhat nontraditional job that is becoming more common as time goes by. I would think if your family can afford the degree fees and yearly dues you should be OK. Go find the lodge closest to you and meet the brothers and talk to them about petitioning.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 24, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> In my opinion, you are NOT unemployed: you are providing a very important if somewhat nontraditional job that is becoming more common as time goes by. I would think if your family can afford the degree fees and yearly dues you should be OK. Go find the lodge closest to you and meet the brothers and talk to them about petitioning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


I agree. My only question is does your domestic budget allow you to meet the costs required (which will vary from Lodge to Lodge) and would those cost be a burden on you or your family. If you answered the budget is there and it would create no burden, I would have no issue.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 25, 2018)

The questions arise relating to oneself being self sustaining. If you can stay at home and support yourself and family AND be a supportive member physically and financially to the Masonic organization, then you should be good to go.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 25, 2018)

As others have said, if you guys can afford it and you would like to pursue it, I say go for it. Similarly, stay at home mom's join OES or Amaranth or other Orders without an income (I understand our obs are different as MMs).


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 25, 2018)

MarkfromMD said:


> Any thoughts on this?



Do Apply.... Where in MD are you?


----------



## MarkfromMD (Aug 25, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> Do Apply.... Where in MD are you?


Germantown area


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 26, 2018)

I see no problem at all. Good luck and please keep us informed of you progress in The Craft.


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 26, 2018)

Stay at home Dad? #jealous.


----------



## Symthrell (Aug 27, 2018)

If a lodge has a problem with a stay at home dad, then they are stuck in the 50's! Go and visit the lodge near you! I know my lodge would have no problem with it!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 27, 2018)

Symthrell said:


> If a lodge has a problem with a stay at home dad, then they are stuck in the 50's! Go and visit the lodge near you! I know my lodge would have no problem with it!!


Agreed!


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 28, 2018)

Maybe letter of the rules versus spirit of the rules.  When I read the pamphlet on conducting candidate interviews, the book in at least one of my jurisdictions said a candidate is expected to be gainfully employed.  If I see an adult herding a bunch of kids in educational games that teach social skills, to me that's gainful employment.


----------

